# Dog to the rescue



## Valley Ranch (Aug 7, 2010)

Greetings, Wanted to share! Six months back we adopted a McNab border collie from the pound. 
Today, Zephure, the stallion found his way out of the corral and was off to the races. Hoveev, our McNab out ran the stallion, turned him and brought him back to the corral gate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 7, 2010)

Natural instinct, that is great!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Aug 7, 2010)

Great dog!

LOL I needed one of those a few days ago when someone opened the pasture gate and 2 llamas and 4 goats scattered. THAT was a job to round up. Especially the pasture grass is not doing well in our dry spell and they could see green elsewhere. Fortunately grain buckets beat out green pastures. Eventually. 

I love it when they earn their keep though!  Mine is still learning so I thought turning him loose would create more havoc. Besides, the llamas would probably refuse to be herded by him (and I am not willing to try it). 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Valley Ranch (Aug 7, 2010)

Now, if we can trust him around the pullets. He stares at the wee chicks when he is permitted near them. We're just not sure yet.

He sleeps with the goats at night. They didn't invite him into the herd, when we first got him he was afraid to sleep alone.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 7, 2010)

Good Boy!!!!  Thats sooo awesome....!!!


----------

